
The internet, circa 1973 - smb06
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/found-a-map-of-the-entire-internet-as-of-1973
======
dbg31415
Already posted.

* A map of the entire internet as of May 1973 | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13157090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13157090)

